
Sneaky Microsoft plug-in puts Firefox users at risk - alexandros
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9139459/Sneaky_Microsoft_plug_in_puts_Firefox_users_at_risk
======
devicenull
In case anyone else didn't see it, apparently Firefox has a system built in to
handle this. It popped up a window saying the addon could cause problems and
would be disabled as soon as I restarted. It now won't let me reenable the
addon, because it causes problems.

